# Dead piranhas for identification.



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

My local fish store got in a bunch of piranhas supposed to be sanchezies and rhoms. well a few of them died on them so they let me take 2 of them for photo identity. The first one is supposed to be sanchezi and the second a rhom. Let me know Thanks....


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

whats there collection point?

first one appears to be a *S. Sanchezi* second picture *S. Rhombeus*?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like sanchezi and rhombeus to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks all... Was thinking about getting 1 of the rhoms but I think I'll stick with my sanchezi. Don't have the room for a big tank to grow a rhom out in. My sanchezi is grown out to a good size, is very active and chaces my finger when he's hungry. Super cool fish!!! I suggest them to anyone who wants an aggressive fish with out needing a really large tank....


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

hey deadfish, how big is ur sanchezi, and do you have any pics? I have a gold spilo and i was thinkin bout getting a sanchezi. Really nice looking p's.


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

Spiloman said:


> hey deadfish, how big is ur sanchezi, and do you have any pics? I have a gold spilo and i was thinkin bout getting a sanchezi. Really nice looking p's.


Around 6 inches. I'll try to take pics but they never come out good in the aquarium. I have black gravel, use black water extract, and keep the lights dim So its hard to get good pics. Im gonna move him to a bigger tank soon so I'll try to get pics then. Hes in a 29 gal now I want to get a 45 gal or so.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

holly crap, the pet store/importer actually had a correct ID?!?!?

I can understand you asking, especially if you were thinking of buying one. I can see how they get them mixed up too. I personally cant identify any of these usually.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> holly crap, the pet store/importer actually had a correct ID?!?!?
> 
> I can understand you asking, especially if you were thinking of buying one. I can see how they get them mixed up too. I personally cant identify any of these usually.


A LF that actually has the proper ID for that size is amazing!


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

My lfs only knows the scientific names because of me, and I only know because of this site. Other wise they would still be selling sanchezies as rhoms.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

deadfish said:


> *Thanks all... Was thinking about getting 1 of the rhoms but I think I'll stick with my sanchezi. Don't have the room for a big tank to grow a rhom out in.* My sanchezi is grown out to a good size, is very active and chaces my finger when he's hungry. Super cool fish!!! I suggest them to anyone who wants an aggressive fish with out needing a really large tank....


ummmmm i hate to burst your bubble but they arent going to grow


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow that rhom woulda been a beauty

^ ya they dont grow that fast

you should get one


----------



## deadfish (Jul 12, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> *Thanks all... Was thinking about getting 1 of the rhoms but I think I'll stick with my sanchezi. Don't have the room for a big tank to grow a rhom out in.* My sanchezi is grown out to a good size, is very active and chaces my finger when he's hungry. Super cool fish!!! I suggest them to anyone who wants an aggressive fish with out needing a really large tank....


ummmmm i hate to burst your bubble but they arent going to grow








[/quote]

HA!! No, no, no, thoes are just dead specimens I got a hold of. I have a live Sanchezi as well. Had him going on 3 years in september.


----------

